# Barn Fire



## Karen S (Jan 22, 2006)

With a heavy heart and tears I would like for you to remember Stuff (Mark) and Jackie Tyler of Emerald Glenn Farm in Woodville, Wisconsin (they are about an hour from St. Paul, MN). Last night while Stuff and Jackie were out celebrating her 50th birthday, someone apparently snuck into the barn and set the hay on fire, not only did the fire destroy the barn but nine of her Shetlands perished as well. Four of those Shetlands were her Classic herd sires. Here is a list of those horses that lost their lives:

S & G Up & Atom-National Champion in Modern & Classic Halter. Sire of many notable National Champions.

J.& B.'s Oscar Meyer # 133122A-A Foundation Certified 24+ year old stallion making his mark in the Shetland Show Ring. He has several get on the ground but one did perish in the fire.

Toy Soldier FMF # 143900A-A Spit-N-Image Son out of Bon Jon Running Fawn-He earned his halter Hall of Fame in 2005 and was a recent addition to the stallion band. Only one foal, a filly, to date he had sired.

Georgetown's Mr. Michigan # 140101A-"Mitch" as he was called joined the stallion band in 2000

Mares:

B & L's Rock E Kan-Callie-A Bar G's Rock E x Bear's Fashionable Lady, she was one of "Oscar's" gals and had a colt by him.

Pan's Atomic Steppin Pretty- "Blue" was on lease from Kelly Grey awaiting to be bred to "Oscar" this spring.

2 Fillies that I don't have names on at this time.

If you would like to drop them an email expressing your condolences or want to help in any way, Stuff and Jackie can be reached at:

http://www.emeraldglennfarm.com

Email: [email protected]

Home Phone: 715-684-5394

Thanks.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh no. How heartbreaking.

Please let them know we are thinking about them.

I know this is irrelevant right now, but did they catch the arsonist? I do hope so.

Tears and prayers.


----------



## ownedbyapony (Jan 22, 2006)

I have talked to Jackie this morning, she is devastated to say the least. The arson investigation team will be there later this morning. Jackie was lucky enough to have a good group of friends in town for her birthday party. Lewella, Don Rudeen, Dennis and Sharon O'Keef and several others were there to lend their help and hearts. Please keep Jackie and Stuff in your prayers.

Amber


----------



## srpwildrose (Jan 22, 2006)

What a horrible tragedy.

Let know if there is going to be a fundraiser, as I will be willing to help.

Susan Peterson


----------



## Lewella (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm still in shock this morning. Jackie's breeding program was just getting where she wanted it. Callie's colt by Oscar was in her words "the best colt I've ever raised" and he was one that was lost. The ponies were irreplacable - the barn, a early 1900's round barn that Jackie and Stuff had spent years restoring, was irreplacable. It goes without saying that Jackie, Stuff, Sarah & Austin, John, and the rest of the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 22, 2006)

This is every horse owner's worst fear. How devastating to loose everything AND some very notable horses. Everyone in the shetland world will feel this loss. Please keep us posted on fundraising efforts.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 22, 2006)

What a terrible thng to happen. They will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 22, 2006)

Heart Break and Tragic is all I can think of. Im so very sorry for the loss, and can not even begin to imagine what they are feeling. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## JennyB (Jan 22, 2006)

> With a heavy heart and tears I would like for you to remember Stuff (Mark) and Jackie Tyler of Emerald Glenn Farm in Woodville, Wisconsin (they are about an hour from St. Paul, MN). Last night while Stuff and Jackie were out celebrating her 50th birthday, someone apparently snuck into the barn and set the hay on fire, not only did the fire destroy the barn but nine of her Shetlands perished as well. Four of those Shetlands were her Classic herd sires. Here is a list of those horses that lost their lives: Karen





> I have talked to Jackie this morning, she is devastated to say the least. The arson investigation team will be there later this morning. Jackie was lucky enough to have a good group of friends in town for her birthday party. Lewella, Don Rudeen, Dennis and Sharon O'Keef and several others were there to lend their help and hearts. Please keep Jackie and Stuff in your prayers. Amber





> I'm still in shock this morning. Jackie's breeding program was just getting where she wanted it. Callie's colt by Oscar was in her words "the best colt I've ever raised" and he was one that was lost. The ponies were irreplacable - the barn, a early 1900's round barn that Jackie and Stuff had spent years restoring, was irreplacable. It goes without saying that Jackie, Stuff, Sarah & Austin, John, and the rest of the family are in my thoughts and prayers. Lewella


Oh My Lord-I can't believe this has happened




:



:

Jackie, Stuff and Family, I didn't know you, but my heart goes out to you for your terrible losses of your beloved ponies. I can't imagine such a horrible thing happening like this. :new_shocked: My heart, soul, blessings and condolences go out to you, and to know that God will heal all wounds, your ponies are not in any pain-although I know that doesn't lessen the pain and hurt you feel right now. May God, your family, friends and Love of ponies help you to recover and rebuild your pony herd one day soon.

Punishment will come to those who are responsible for this terrible fire!

Lewella, Don, Dennis, Sharon and all the others who are there to give Jackie and Stuff their support and help, we thank YOU soo very much!

My Prayers are with you all



:

Blessed Be The Ponies



:

Jenny


----------



## Ponygirl (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so, so very sorry to hear of such a tragic loss....how can words even come close to comforting them....so much history just gone in an instant of time.........and, as txminipinto has said....everybody's worst fear!!! Our prayers are with this family.....keep us posted on fundraising efforts....


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh terrible! I can't image what it must be like to not only lose your horses and barn, but to lose them to just a senseless and malicious act!

Thoughts and prayers are with them!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 23, 2006)

Words cannot express how badly we feel. Just when I think that humans have reached their low point - someone comes along and takes it even lower. To have seen these wonderful animals show and see the joy in Jackie and Stuff's faces when they placed so well and then to have this happen is a tragedy beyond comprehension.

You have our most profound sympathy.

Mark & Sharon Bullington


----------

